# FAVOURITE WINTER DESTINATION & WHY



## 96387 (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all,
I am a sun lover and dont really like this time of year ( not in this country anyway )
I havent yet been away in the motorhome for winter and fancy going around the Canary Islands.Just wanted to find out what everybodys favourite, must go destintion is and why ???????


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Anywhere except rainy Essex .. even rainy Scotland would be better :roll:


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Love to go to York after New Year, beautiful city an very pretty around Christmas


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Smurfers.
We haven't been away in the winter yet!  
But are off to Portugal in a few weeks  & have posted for advice on the forum. :?:
I will watch your thread in the hope that between your posting & mine we both learn from the :idea: vast experience out there in forumland.
:idea: Cheers 1happy


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

I don't understand the reluctance of some people to go away during the winter, especially as most motorhomes are so well equipped. After all, we carry on with the rest of our lives when the weather cools so why not carry on camping 8O 
The only extra hassle out of season is finding a site that is open. And can be a bit chilly when sat on the beach, though skiing's a fair bit better in the winter :roll: 
Of course you don't get the crowds the same out of season, but you can't have it all.


----------

